# Mineral basin?



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

Can you bow hunt in mineral basin? What about the rest of snowbird?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

You can... but you have to hire a guide from R&K guide service. I think their cheapest hunt is $3500. Same now for Mary Ellen Glutch and Miller Mt.


-DallanC


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

Why is that?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

torowy said:


> Why is that?


Because Snowbird says so.



> Brown says people can still hunt on the property too, but it must be done through a company called R & K Wildlife Management, a hunting guide and expedition outfitter, according to their website.


http://kutv.com/news/local/property-lines-unclear-as-snowbird-stakes-claim-in-american-fork-canyon

-DallanC


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Welcome to the new Utah. :sad:


----------



## lucky duck (Dec 17, 2008)

Let's add Grizzly Gulch to the list of lands now operated by R&K............


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Are they allowed to use rifles to hunt on snowbird or is it archery only

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## lucky duck (Dec 17, 2008)

Any portion that is in Salt Lake county would be archery only, out side of the county it could be any weapon.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

They may get special treatment being cwmu

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

